# My new frizzle



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I sure hope she's really a SHE!!!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> How old is she?


Well according to the people I got her from she was hatched around Easter.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Then I would say " it's a girl ". But I am no expert


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> Then I would say " it's a girl ". But I am no expert


They said they were about 80% sure she was a girl but ya never know! Thanks!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Adorable!........


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

chickflick said:


> Adorable!........


Thanks!!!!


----------



## tbakko (Aug 12, 2013)

Good lookin' girl


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

tbakko said:


> Good lookin' girl


Thanks!!!!!! I am so excited! I held her a lot today hoping she bonds with me. She fell asleep on me twice!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like my frizzle chick and I'm not sure what gender he/she is lol I can't find the pic though


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I love her!!! She's so sweet and loves being held!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I think girl too.


----------

